# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Tản nhiệt Turbo trên card GTX 970 của ASUS tối ưu hóa cho cấu hình SLI

## sonseoer001

Các bộ tản nhiệt custom với 2 quạt hay 3 quạt làm mát thường thấy ở các sản phẩm của những nhà sản xuất card đồ họa lớn như MSI, ASUS và Gigabyte, được tối ưu hóa rất tốt cho hệ thống dùng card đơn. Tuy nhiên, nếu cấu hình chạy đa card SLI trên những card đồ họa như thế này thì nhiều khả năng card nằm trên cùng của hệ thống sẽ bị tù túng thiếu luồng gió làm mát do khoảng cách giữa các card đồ họa quá hẹp. Chiếc card đồ họa GTX 970 Turbo của ASUS sử dụng bộ tản nhiệt lồng sốc được hãng điện tử Đài Loan thiết kế đặc biệt để xử lý tình huống này.

​Không như nhiều tản nhiệt lồng sốc trên các card đồ họa mẫu vốn chỉ hút gió từ một phía, tản nhiệt Turbo trên GTX 970 của ASUS có những khe hở gió ở phía trên lẫn dưới card đồ họa. Có vẻ như ASUS sử dụng bo mạch PCB ngắn hơn so với bản mẫu để tương thích với bộ tản này. Trên các hệ thống SLI thử nghiệm, hai khe hở gió này sẽ cho phép card chạy mát hơn 7% so với bản mẫu từ NVIDIA.

​Về xung nhịp card thì chiếc card đồ họa này có xung thấp hơn so với card GTX 970 Strix của ASUS khi GTX 970 Turbo có xung nhịp nhân gốc là 1088MHz, tăng tốc được 1228MHz, cao hơn bản mẫu của NVIDIA với xung lần lượt là 1050MHz và 1178MHz. Phiên bản Turbo của card đồ họa ASUS GTX 970 đã được bán tại thời điểm này trên cửa hàng bán lẻ online Newegg với giá $350.

_Nguồn: TechReport_​

----------


## victory355

*Trả lời: Tản nhiệt Turbo trên card GTX 970 của ASUS tối ưu hóa cho cấu hình SLI*

kéo về chạy multi card benmark thì thôi rồi

----------


## petduy

*Trả lời: Tản nhiệt Turbo trên card GTX 970 của ASUS tối ưu hóa cho cấu hình SLI*

nhìn vẻ ngoài đẹp thật, nhưng mốt chạy cồng kềnh

----------


## mcqueen

*Trả lời: Tản nhiệt Turbo trên card GTX 970 của ASUS tối ưu hóa cho cấu hình SLI*




> nhìn vẻ ngoài đẹp thật, nhưng mốt chạy cồng kềnh


thiết kế gọn v mà - sợ mốt chạy 2 fan trên dưới nó kêu thì đau đầu

----------


## nanivodoi

*Trả lời: Tản nhiệt Turbo trên card GTX 970 của ASUS tối ưu hóa cho cấu hình SLI*

ngon đấy, nhưng so với 380 của amd thì giá hơn mắc =)))

----------


## quocbaonh08

*Trả lời: Tản nhiệt Turbo trên card GTX 970 của ASUS tối ưu hóa cho cấu hình SLI*

cho cái review ben đi thớt ơi - nhìn chất quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))

- - - - - - - - - - Gộp bài viết - - - - - - - - - -




> kéo về chạy multi card benmark thì thôi rồi


vãi cả muitl card vs benmark, thế bác nghĩ mấy thánh OC k làm v là gì gì [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))

----------


## trungvu

*Trả lời: Tản nhiệt Turbo trên card GTX 970 của ASUS tối ưu hóa cho cấu hình SLI*

ơ thế k được à, cứ tưởng chạy sli vẫn ben đc chứ

----------

